# Panic about everything - symptoms lessening



## Lucysocks (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm just after a little reassurance, really. This is my first pregnancy and we fell pregnant on first try despite being told it would be difficult for us to conceive (previous cancer for myself and ovarian cysts) so have been having a hard time accepting the amazing news. 

I did a Clearblue digital when my period was 3 days late and had it say "1-2 weeks" (2 and a half weeks ago), did another last week which said "3+ weeks", but did another yesterday which said "2-3 weeks" (the test says it can give "unexpected results" when testing after 6 weeks (by my calculations I think I'm 6weeks 3 days, by my doctor's I'm 7 weeks tomorrow)). This panicked me, and then in the last two days most of my symptoms have disappeared which has greatly added to my worries. I'd been cramping for the first 5 weeks, which has now disappeared completely, and I've even not been cramping (tmi alert!!!) after sex, which I was doing until last week. My boobs had been heavy and sore and are now only mildly tender in the evenings. I'm still quite tired, and think I'm starting to experience morning sickness as I've been queasy all day today and was most of yesterday. I've also been very, very hungry and thirsty today and weak and shaky when I haven't eaten for a little while.
I haven't had any bleeding.  

I hope I'm just worrying over nothing but I'm so scared.


----------



## Lucysocks (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry about multiple posts!!!!! My computer kept freezing on posting!!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's a little early to have many symptoms yet, you may find that towards the end of this week they will really hit. I wouldn't worry about the digital pregnancy tests, it all depends on what you have drunk etc as to how dilute your urine is. They do seem to cause more concern than reassurance, normal pregnancy tests will just keep telling you that you are pregnant! All your concerns are very normal and completely understandable, but everything sounds like it's going well,

All the best 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Lucysocks (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you. I'm just alone this week and overanalysing everything so just needed someone with a bit of knowledge to tell me it's probably all fine!

I'll try to relax now!
Thanks again.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

It will be the first of many worries! Everyone is the same though, so don't feel alone,
Emilycaitlin xx


----------

